# New To Finger Shooting



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey im new to finger shooting and have a few questions... I just bought a Matthews Conquest Pro and I'm shooting 28" draw and about 67 lbs(easy pull for me) and no sights. I was shooting two under and one over(with no tab or glove, so yeah there hurting) but I was wondering which is better, a tab or a glove? I may try one over and one under tomorrow to see how I shoot with that. Also any tips would be much appreciated. Thanks alot!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Dwill said:


> Hey im new to finger shooting and have a few questions... I just bought a Matthews Conquest Pro and I'm shooting 28" draw and about 67 lbs(easy pull for me) and no sights. I was shooting two under and one over(with no tab or glove, so yeah there hurting) but I was wondering which is better, a tab or a glove? I may try one over and one under tomorrow to see how I shoot with that. *Also any tips would be much appreciated. *Thanks alot!


First "tip" would be to get a glove or tab, either one... the possible nerve damage to your fingers, is not worth it.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Haha i plan on gettin one this weekend... just didnt know which way to go! ill rig me something up tomorrow so i can shoot


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seems like most folks on here use a tab.I half heartedly tried a tab few times and seem to stuggle a bit.Im slow to change what works for me and its a glove, but gloves are prone to develop a grove so to speak that will cause more string roll and a less than smooth release so I change out yearly or sooner.Lately I have 1 broken in glove sans groove that I 3D and hunt with and 1 for practice.Being that your new to fingers I say go with a tab.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! i was leaning more towards a tab before and now i think its the right decision


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Tabs are more accurate.....If you are going to shoot split finger....think about a tab with a finger spacer (kant pinch, cavalier)....I like and use the cavalier with the spacer and ledge with the hair face on the tab....Look at the bubba tab further down in this forum .... a little pricey but nice....cavalier should run you about $30.00...kant pinch about $8.00
Frank


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i prefer 2 under and use a calf hair tab which i cut to size with surgical scissors. have a good weekend, happy shooting.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I'm a glove shooter, but I agree with Highcountry that changing your glove once a year helps accuracy. I also find that I prefer the cheapest gloves available, after spending a small fortune on all sorts of fancy leathers and designs of glove, I went back to my Neet gloves.

Tab is said to be more accurate, but I just don't like them.

My advice, try both and stick with the one you prefer, the accuracy will come with practice.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

I bought a cheap glove from academy and shot it all day yesterday! and my fingers werent killin me.. my ringer finger had like a blister on it from the evening i didnt have a glove so it hurt a lil bit..i like the glove though i may buy me a cheap tab too


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Tab works best for me. I started with a glove over 20 years ago, but the tab is better for finger protection against finger pinch and gives me a smoother release.


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

Pierre Couture said:


> Tab works best for me. I started with a glove over 20 years ago, but the tab is better for finger protection against finger pinch and gives me a smoother release.


I shot Damacus glove for years. Finally gave in a few years ago. I've saved some money. I'd go through, 2-3 gloves a year. I've only had 2 tabs(OK, 3 1 was too small). And only replaced it because the strap broke.


----------



## TexNAss (Aug 9, 2010)

With my rough ole ******* hands- I am shooting bare fingered.. Tried a glove but I couldn't roll a smoke while wearing it (practice might help !>, and I kept trying to torque the arrow into the riser- on draw I'd flick the arrow up and over the side spring of the rest into the riser. Gave me the........ Anyway- it did feel a bit cleaner release when I could keep the arrow on the rest.

Tab- wasn't that a drink once??? Now they looking damn tempting- lots of the greatest fingershooters have used them and swear by them. Always thought about trying one.

Cheers, Tex


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm a tabber
I shoot 2 under with the index finger resting on the nock. NFAA rules state you have to have 2 fingers touching the nock. 
I like the Saunders slick tab but I've shot the calf hair too.


----------

